
Slow-freezing Alaska soil driving surge in carbon dioxide emissions - prostoalex
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/may/08/alaska-climate-change-tundra-soil-carbon-dioxide?CMP=Share_iOSApp_Other
======
fencepost
Between the changes that we keep seeing that show many of the current climate
change models to be overly optimistic (!) and the complete failure of any
substantial efforts to change things, it seems like it only makes sense to
treat climate change as being not just inevitable but also faster and more
severe than originally expected.

Where are the temperate areas with terrain that can handle "hundred year"
weather events every few years and vegetation that can adapt quickly enough?
Because regardless of what's said by naysayers, Rapturists and people with the
resources to remain at the top of whatever we end up with, we've embarked on a
high-speed terraforming project - it's just not the one traditionally talked
about in science fiction of the past 50 years.

